
Vermont cafe finds a ban on laptops and tablets earns better business - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/06/vermont-wifi-wireless-ban-starbucks-good-business
======
lutusp
This makes perfect sense. When computers were a novelty, allowing them would
make an establishment seem to be on the vanguard of fashion. Now that
computers and tablets are ubiquitous, it's the other way around -- people
probably appreciate a break from the devices that are everywhere _else_.

